# Abbey Is Diabetic



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My vet called this morning and confirmed that Abbey is indeed diabetic. We have an appointment tomorrow morning with him to get Abbey started on insulin treatment and to discuss a diabetic diet. This is, of course, distressing news, especially for my DH who lost his Dalmatian to diabetes a few months before we married. (Yesterday was our 12th anniversary!) Several of you have been so supportive with your comments and encouraging words and prayers and I thank you sincerely. 
Jim and I are committed to doing what ever it takes to assure that Abbey's quality of life is as good as possible. She and Maggie turned 11 yesterday. (They were born on our first anniversary.) They are "our babies" and we love them dearly and hope to have them for several more years.

If you have had experience with caring for a diabetic dog, I would love to "pick your brain."

Thank you again for your kind comments, support and prayers for our little Princess Abbey.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Sisterly Love*


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We cared for a diabetic elderly weimaraner for three years. I'm also a type 1 diabetic. Ask any question you want, I'm right here. So sorry about the DX, that is rough. If I can help in any way, PM me.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Type 2 diabetes in humans can often be controlled with oral medication. Metformin is widely used and it is not expensive. I don't know if that is used for dogs, but it might be worth asking. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I was just checking back to see if you had any news today and am so sorry to hear this. I don't have any experience with diabetes in dogs but just wanted to say I know you are a great dog momma and will do what is needed. I was in College Station on Sat. and was thinking of Abbey and you.


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

I wish you and your furbaby the best and am sending huge hugs and positive vibes.

I haven't had a diabetic dog, but have had a diabetic cat. It's gets easier and checking blood sugar isn't that difficult. I used to use the cat's ear to get blood samples, where the blood flows close to the edge.

Glucometers can need very small drops or very large drops of blood. We found one that required a very small drop to reduce stress on our cat and trauma to the sites. The glucometer price isn't always as important to research, however, as the price of the test strips. We got our strips over Amazon without issues (not expired or anything funky), but others have had issues. Glucometers designed for pets are darn expensive (or were a few years ago).

One thing that I didn't do, but wish I had, was to bring my glucometer and strips to the vet's office when Tinky was brought in for check ups and such. I think having an idea of what the numbers are for the home glucometer and the vet's glucometer might help manage the blood sugar levels. From what I read, back in Tinky's day, was that human glucometers lost accuracy into the lower numbers. 

Pricing insulin. You may be able to get a discount on insulin at Target Pharmacy (or CVS or other pharmacy) if you don't have pet health insurance. Scope around for discount codes or programs. I found one that ultimately didn't work, but the pharmacy staff found one that did, and applied it for me. I think I got 20 or 30% off. We used glargine. IF your dog's on that, I know that getting it in the pens is cheaper per ml and pet owners have kept a pen in use for up to two or three months (supposed to expire after 30 days). Staff may look at you strangely and tell you the pen's needles can't be used on pets. That may be true, but you can use an insulin syringe in the pen. There are some steps to it (ask someone to show you or look up a tutorial, perhaps; I was shown by a vet at the U of MN).

Tinky had other non-diabetes issues, like sensitive tummy. It can be terrifying to discover that hours after giving a shot, the animal puked up its food and is suffering low b/s. Whatever emergency quick-acting sugars and forms your vet recommends, stock a small stash. I think I gave sugared, reconstituted powdered goat milk one time and it seemed to work.

Again, lots of hugs and positive vibes!! I'm sure many others will chime in with additional support, advice, and well-wishes. Your lovely Abbey is in great hands.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this, but we do what we have to and I'm confident you and your husband will handle this with ease. Our last dog was diabetic, although difficult we managed. We went to a pen for shots after a couple of months and I found it much easier and better for Gracie too. It was a pen made specifically for animals (I'll look up the info on it for you), much easier at home and way better when travelling. After the initial purchase of the pen the cost was the same. As time went on the hardest and all consuming thing for me was enticing Gracie to eat so I could give her insulin. Watch carefully for any changes in her vision, Gracie lost sight fairly fast after being diagnosed and it wasn't until we stayed in a hotel one night that we realized how bad it had gotten. We managed to get her sight restored in one eye which was wonderful, but action has to be swift for it to be successful. My heart goes out to you, I'm here to help or just listen. Hugs


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I was afraid of that. Well, I think this disease can be managed pretty darn well. With your good care and watchfulness, testing glucose, getting her on a diet that helps with those sugar spikes/huge fluctuations (ie: carbs) I bet you'll be able to control it quite well. Let us know how things go. I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this. I've never had experienced caring for a diabetic animal. But your vet will be there to help you monitor her. Lots of hugs for you and your sweet Abbey. Keep us updated on how she's doing.

eta When my Doberman was so ill with liver disease (two different types) I consulted a nutrition expert who designed a liver friendly diet that I made at home. It was fresh food, but cooked. It had all kinds of supplements and certain things that are often in dog food were not if they were hard on the liver. This diet, along with his prescription meds made him feel quite well for about a year, at which time, he died from stomach cancer. But I think she's great. If you are interested in consulting her about a diet for diabetes, she will work out a formula fit for your dog's weight and other factors. You might see what she has to say. I really liked what she did for my dog. He was very ill eating what he had been eating. That just didn't work for him. This food made him feel so much better and kept his blood levels quite even. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/ This is her website where you can find out how to contact her. She is educated in animal nutrition and knows what diseases need what kinds of foods. She use to be on another forum I frequented and she then went into her own business. Let us know how you're both doing.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The pen I referred to that we used is Vetpen
Managing diabetes mellitus in dogs and cats - Caninsulin for the management of canine and feline diabetes
Our vet was hesitant about it but ordered it and the insulin for us, after seeing how well it worked for us he suggested it to other diabetic patients. They have a good video on how to use it on their site. The needle on the pen was finer than anything we could get with a regular injection needle, and Gracie tolerated it much better. Something to look at in any case.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of Abbey's diagnosis; I hope it won't be too difficult to manage her disease. Sending your family hugs and love.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Best thing I can say is get it into your routine asap. Like one of the normal parts of your day. My daughter with my Grandaughter had always charted on her pc, and I'm sure they have a program for it. It helped her level out the highs and lows.

I know your husband had a dog pass that had Diabetes, but every dog is different, and chances are better that your Abby will do well. Get organized, leave out pad and paper and make it easy to jot things down so you and hubby always know where you're at.

It's a very lucky thing that an illness that can kill people can be maintained so well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The routine is crucial. My husband and I double dosed April with insulin once. He got up early, fed her breakfast, gave her a shot, and took a nap. I woke up, assumed my husband forgot, fed April second breakfast, and gave her a second shot. The low blood sugar that followed was epic, but I was prepared. 

Our go to for low blood sugars was... Twinkies. I could always guarantee she would wolf down a Twinkie or two. So sorry this is happening to your sweet dog. Gentle hugs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So so sorry that your suspicions proved right. I know you and your husband will handle it well and Abbey will get the best of care! Hope the road ahead is not too bumpy!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am completely overwhelmed by the wonderful support you all are offering. Yes, I am concerned about my sweet Abbey, but our vet is the best one in the area (and there are lots of vets here because of Texas A&M. We also have the university vet department hospital nearby too so she will be getting the best of care we can give her. I don't have pet insurance, but we can manage insulin and testing equipment and vet visits by being frugal. My sweet hubby and I talked at length tonight about wanting good quality of life for her and how we would know when it "was time." We are both in agreement that she not be in severe pain and should be enjoying life. I may be contacting some of you with more questions as we progress. Thank each of you for taking the time to give me advice and suggestions and sharing what you have done. Your support means so much to me as I know I am not alone in this "new adventure." Hugs and many thanks to each of you!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Puppy Love*










These two are loved and pampered. 

Hubby is a master organizer and loves doing spread sheets. I worked as a medical assistant for an internist after I retired from teaching so I have a little experience with diabetic protocol . . .in humans. . .but I think dogs are much better patients! We are trying to think of this as a "new challenge." We are both retired so we can devote what ever time is necessary to succeed!

Again, I am so grateful for the support and wonderful advice.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sending good thoughts and feeling if it had to happen, Abbey is so fortunate to be in your family where she will have the best of care.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I don,t have any experience with a diabetic dog, but I wanted to be sure to give you my support. Abbey is lucky to have such dedicated parents. Love and hugs to you and Abbey. ❤


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Walmart Relion Brand insulin is $25.00 a month. Syringes are $20 every three months. One Touch brand strips are the only ones that work for dogs. However, they are ridiculously expensive. So... get these el cheapo at Amazon. http://tinyurl.com/hx5oeof
These require you change the code on your meter to match. It's easy, and I'll walk you through it. Diabetes does not have to break the bank.

You can do this. We will help you.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Janet, hope you are getting thru this . I lived 12 years with a dog that had horrible grand mal seizures. In bed at night any movement would make me jump at a potential seizure. Now I have a new dog and every time she moves in bed or rolls on her back etc. I still jump. I hope my reactions become less and less.

At 12 years old, he was at the toxic amount of his meds and started to have them once a day. It was time for him to cross over rainbow bridge. 

Challenges in life are handed out to everyone. Sometimes I can accept mine and what it does to me and many times I can't. (bipolar). Sometimes I work to get thru the depressions and sometimes I just sit around waiting for it to pass. 

It's good you can reach out for support here. A blessing.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Low blood sugar symptoms in dogs.
Confusion 
Trembling
Falling
Seizure

If your dog is taking Insulin N, be on alert for a potential low. Food has digested by 4 hours later, and Insulin N peaks between 4 to 16 hours. Watch for signs of stumbling, spaciness, or just seeming off. Give a Twinkie. I swear, the dog will eat it. Mini powdered sugar donuts work well, too. 

Test blood sugar on elbow calluses. It works better than the ear. Treating a dog with diabetes is a lot like treating an infant with diabetes, in they cannot tell you they are low until symptoms appear. Unfortunately, symptoms appear when the dog's glucose level is dangerously low, so you have to act quickly. 

Crashes from Insulin N will happen. That's the nature of that drug. Don't panic, but be prepared with sweet snacks at all times. To treat a low blood sugar seizure, which is scary, but reversible, rub glucose gel on gums, followed by a vanilla pudding cup, followed by a Twinkie. This was our emergency protocol. We frankly didn't care how high April's blood sugar went, we just wanted her to survive. She survived several severe lows. Since your dog is much smaller, you'll probably need less sugar to help reverse a low, but it can be done. Don't wait to test to make sure the dog is low. If the dog is shaking, it's a low and it's go time.

April the weimaraner was 10 when she was diagnosed and passed away just a few weeks shy of 13, which is extremely old for a weimaraner. We lost her December 29, 2015. We still miss her. Always.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We spend an hour with our vet this afternoon going over everything. We talked at length about symptoms of hypoglycemia and what to do. I will definitely get some powdered sugar donuts and Karo syrup to keep on hand. (Now if I can only resist "sampling" the donuts!) After Abbey's first shot (3 units of Vetsulin) she actually started to perk up a bit. She has been refusing food for three days and she ate dinner tonight and then went outside and walked around and barked at the neighbor's dog who came to the fence to visit her. 
I am feeling very optimistic about Abbey. Dr. Bond did say he feels we caught this very early and he thinks her prognosis is good. She will be getting two injections a day (standard protocol I guess) and eating Hill's kibble and canned food for diabetes control. My vet sent us home with a bag of the kibble, six cans of the wet food, 100 syringes and a 10 mil bottle of 40 unit Vetsulin. All of this including the office visit was only $112.00. She will go in weekly for a month or two to have blood drawn for the equivalent of a human A1C. We will monitor her (I have a One Touch Glucometer) and hope and pray for the best. The fact that she has always been very healthy is encouraging. 
Thank all of you for your support and for your expert "been there, done that, it's not all that bad" advice. I may be PM-ing if I have questions. It's so good to know I have so many people who are experienced in caring for a diabetic dog who are so willing to help me. Thank you so much for your support! You guys are the greatest!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the update and sooo happy for your optimism!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like you're learning a lot and will be able to take things in stride pretty well. Management will become routine with probable small adjustments along the way. Glad for the update. I send my best to your little dear heart.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My sister's cat is diabetic. I don't know much. But I know she was given the choice of two different insulin's. One was more expensive but the vet said in some cases cats on the more expensive one actually went into remission, if that is the proper term. Anyways, she chose the expensive one and within a year her cat is no longer testing diabetic. I wonder if it works the same for dogs?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

no advice... just thinking of you. Hope you are easily able to mange her diabetes,


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Vetsulin peaks at 11 hours, which is much more manageable than Humalin N with it's 4-16 hour window. Good for you for finding it. Since you will be feeding every 12 hours, look for signs of low around the 10-11 hour mark. Trembling, confusion, etc. Lows are an expected part of using external insulin. Fortunately, they turn around quickly and the dog returns to normal. 

Hopefully things go super smoothly. If you need anything, PM me. And remember, you can do this. You can, and you are, and you rock! Gentle hugs.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Click-N-Treat, your April was such a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry you lost her. Thank you for sharing your story and for all the good information!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> My sister's cat is diabetic. I don't know much. But I know she was given the choice of two different insulin's. One was more expensive but the vet said in some cases cats on the more expensive one actually went into remission, if that is the proper term. Anyways, she chose the expensive one and within a year her cat is no longer testing diabetic. I wonder if it works the same for dogs?


Our vet recommended the Vetsulin but said there were other options that were VERY expensive (like $300.00 a month expensive) that we could try if the Vetsulin isn't effective. He did say most of his diabetic dogs do very well on Vetsulin which will be abut $30.00 a month. I will ask him though about one that will put Abbey into remission. It may be that the kitty had DMII (where the pancreas still produces insulin and the body just doesn't us it properly) where as Abbey apparently has DMI (her pancreas no longer produces insulin, possibly because it was damaged when she had pancreatitis.) This whole thing will be a learning experience for us and hearing everyone's experiences is helping me to understand more and more about canine diabetes and how to help our little Abbey.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Seminolewind, I can't imagine how frightening it would be to have a dog who had frequent seizures. Thank you for sharing your story. You are right, sometime we are given situations that are difficult to handle and we just have to do our best. 
My late sister was bipolar and struggled with her condition. Unfortunately we wasn't compliant with her medications and to make matters worse, got addicted to pain medications during a series of dental surgeries. She passed away three years ago after taking too much pain medication following a major dental procedure with bone grafting. I am still grieving for her and wondering if I did enough to help her. She refused my many attempts to get her help for the addiction, but what if I had just done more or tried harder? I have no answers about the bipolar condition, but I have done a lot of reading and am very sympathetic for those who struggle with this condition. So if you need a shoulder or a sympathetic ear, I am here. You can always PM me!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Vets all tell you to use corn syrup to reverse a low. They do not tell you that it is darn near impossible to get a dog to eat it from a spoon! It's sticky, gloopy and makes a mess on the carpet. I know this from experience, LOL! The powdered sugar donuts in the small packages at the local gas station taste stale and not worth it. This may help you keep from snacking on them. 

OH! I forgot! Cake writing gel at the grocery store. Those little tubes are awesome. They are corn syrup in a much more convenient package than the big bottle. You can carry these in your purse and be ready to go in a second. But, the top needs to be nipped off ahead of time. Only buy white cake writing gel. Never green, blue or red. How do I know? Let's just say my rug looked like Joseph's Technicolor Dream Coat. 

Remember, it's the gel, not frosting. Little tubes of awesome. 

And, once again, YOU CAN DO THIS! You are doing this! WOW! YOU ROCK!!! Go Abbey, GO! Go 'Betes Mom, GO!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. So glad to hear the positive results that other people have had. I was under the mistaken impression that it was fat dogs that got Diabetes, and yours look so slim and trim. So I had to do some research. I'm sure you already have too. 

I learned a lot here - This site was the most fascinating to me: Managing Diabetes in Dogs | Whole Dog Journal

Sending healing thoughts to your little one.....


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> My sister's cat is diabetic. I don't know much. But I know she was given the choice of two different insulin's. One was more expensive but the vet said in some cases cats on the more expensive one actually went into remission, if that is the proper term. Anyways, she chose the expensive one and within a year her cat is no longer testing diabetic. I wonder if it works the same for dogs?


I'm not sure about remission in diabetes. I think (in people) many have a problem with their body producing varying amounts of insulin and that may be why the cat looks like she's in remission. If the cat was obese, and lost a lot of weight, it may need little or no insulin. It depends on which type of diabetes they have.

Someone mentioned that they were surprised to see a slim dog with diabetes. Slim usually because no insulin means the cells are not being fed. Insulin is required for the nutrients to get into the cells.

Sometimes when people become obese, their body's are not producing enough insulin to carry food into millions more cells. If an obese person loses weight, they may not need additional insulin because there are less cells to feed.

I am writing what I know of people diabetes, and have no idea about animals but it must be the same. Lack of insulin is lack of insulin.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

kontiki said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. So glad to hear the positive results that other people have had. I was under the mistaken impression that it was fat dogs that got Diabetes, and yours look so slim and trim. So I had to do some research. I'm sure you already have too.
> 
> I learned a lot here - This site was the most fascinating to me: Managing Diabetes in Dogs | Whole Dog Journal
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to your little one.....


Thank you so much! I will definitely read this!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I will be picking up some tubes of writing gel for sure! Abbey doesn't want anyone touching her mouth and she will bite if forced so the tube of gel is a much better idea than trying to rub Karo on her gums with my finger! Click-N-Treat, your story of "a technicolored dog" is wonderful! I'm sure getting a little color on her wasn't an issue at the time you gave her the gel, but after she was better, she must have looked so funny! Can you imagine several colors on a little white poodle?

I have begun testing Abbey 3-4 times a day and her numbers are still high, but seem to be stable. From what I've read, it is dangerous to drop a dog from really high numbers to "normal" too quickly so I am resisting panic when I see a reading in the 400s. She is eating and doesn't mind the injections at all, but doesn't like testing. I've tried various sites, but get best results from her ears. She was bathed and trimmed today, so I shaved the inside of her ears (she has so much hair on her ears it is hardly noticeable) so the hair doesn't interfere with testing. I don't want to have to poke her more than once!! We see the vet on Friday for a fructosomine test (similar to an A1-C in humans. . .I have mine Monday!) I will take my testing log to my vet so he can see what is happening.


----------



## kbxii1212 (Jun 4, 2019)

janet6567 said:


> We spend an hour with our vet this afternoon going over everything. We talked at length about symptoms of hypoglycemia and what to do. I will definitely get some powdered sugar donuts and Karo syrup to keep on hand. (Now if I can only resist "sampling" the donuts!) After Abbey's first shot (3 units of Vetsulin) she actually started to perk up a bit. She has been refusing food for three days and she ate dinner tonight and then went outside and walked around and barked at the neighbor's dog who came to the fence to visit her.
> I am feeling very optimistic about Abbey. Dr. Bond did say he feels we caught this very early and he thinks her prognosis is good. She will be getting two injections a day (standard protocol I guess) and eating Hill's kibble and canned food for diabetes control. My vet sent us home with a bag of the kibble, six cans of the wet food, 100 syringes and a 10 mil bottle of 40 unit Vetsulin. All of this including the office visit was only $112.00. She will go in weekly for a month or two to have blood drawn for the equivalent of a human A1C. We will monitor her (I have a One Touch Glucometer) and hope and pray for the best. The fact that she has always been very healthy is encouraging.
> Thank all of you for your support and for your expert "been there, done that, it's not all that bad" advice. I may be PM-ing if I have questions. It's so good to know I have so many people who are experienced in caring for a diabetic dog who are so willing to help me. Thank you so much for your support! You guys are the greatest!


Hi My poodle also has diabetes mellitus and pancreatitis Found out after he had a few seizures in August 2022 so he is also being fed twice a day on three units of insulin and taking other medication‘s used to freestyle libre device that was being monitored with the vet and was a rebel to get that set but it’s so early on now it’s December wondering how everything has been going besides whats already posted Or if we perhaps could message further I’m not sure how to DM you


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

kbxii1212 said:


> Hi My poodle also has diabetes mellitus and pancreatitis Found out after he had a few seizures in August 2022 so he is also being fed twice a day on three units of insulin and taking other medication‘s used to freestyle libre device that was being monitored with the vet and was a rebel to get that set but it’s so early on now it’s December wondering how everything has been going besides whats already posted Or if we perhaps could message further I’m not sure how to DM you


knxii1212, Janet hasn't posted for 5 years, so she might not answer. You can start a new thread in the health section and I'm sure someone with diabetes experience will be able to share some experience.


----------

